# How close is Cedar Lip Pencil to the discontinued Rosewood Lip Pencil?



## Paperdoll (Feb 26, 2006)

Thank you for your help


----------



## mima (Feb 26, 2006)

that's so odd that you ask that -- i went to my MAC counter just yesterday and while talking with my MAs, I casually mentioned rosewood and they told me to try cedar which is supposed to be very close and well, my lips did NOT look like rachel macadam's! Cedar doesn't seem particularly rosey to me. Then again, my lips are naturally quite pigmented


----------



## absolut_blonde (Feb 27, 2006)

Isn't Rosewood what they used on Rachel Mcadams in The Notebook? IIRC, that colour was brighter and rosier than Cedar.

Maybe one of the Creamstick liners has a similar shade? One of the ones that came out with Culturebloom, perhaps?


----------



## Paperdoll (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you for your replies ^.^

Yes, it was Rosewood Rachel McAdams wore in The Notebook, but I think at times it was mixed with Paula Dorf Carousel.

I think I'll go in & have a play with all the MAC l/ls.

Thanks again!

x


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 27, 2006)

I still have a stub of Rosewood, and I found that Whirl comes closest to it (not exact, but close enough)...Cedar is too orangey...


----------



## Paperdoll (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you! I will make sure I check Whirl out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------

